# New Member



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi, all. My husband and I purchased a 2005 26RS in September '05. We have a 20 year old daughter and a 19 year old son who don't camp with us, and a 10 year old daughter that does. We also have three dogs and a bird that love to camp with us. I have been lurking on this site for a while, and I have to admit that my husband's Christmas present is a power jack that was recommended on here. We have also done a few of the simple mods. You guys have some great ideas! We are in the Chicago area, and are planning on joining the group at Starved Rock in May. We are always looking for more outings.

Sue


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the group and the forum









The 08 factory rally will almost be in your backyard (Goshen, Indiana) Hope to meet you then.

One never knows when the older siblings will go with. My 24 and 21 year olds are joining me on my west coast trip next summer.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Sue!*








I'm glad you have decided to stop lurking, and join us!









The rallies are a great way to meet some of the greatest people you will ever run across. I'm sure you will have a blast next spring!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. A power jack for Christmas.....what a wife!!!!

Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome Sue


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard.







Hey! You guys joined just in time for the Christmas party.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome!!!

You will really like it here. I sure do! Congrats on the camper!









Brenda


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. We sure do love our Outback. We have wanted to camp for a long time and feel like we found the perfect trailer for us.

Sue


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi RAYASFAM









Welcome to Outbackers, glad you joined us!
Happy Holidays and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there! And welcome to the Clan!!! You'll find wonderful information...and even better folks...here. But it sounds like you may know that already


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome Sue:

I really agree with Gary (Fire44). The power jack under the tree is a great gift. I know your DH will really thank you.


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

Shhh, don't tell! I hope he'll be surprised! It's the Atwood 3500. I wouldn't have known what to buy without you guys.

Sue


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi RAYASFAM

Welcome to Outbackers and Happy Holidays









willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome Aboard









I've met the greatest people here - at least cyber-speaking. I'm new here, too. I've been browsing this site every day since we bought our Outback lasy August.

I hope to meet and chat with some of these people in person at a rally, some time next year.










Look forward to hearing from you in the future!

Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Glad you joined us. Keep us posted on your trips.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome RAYASFAM to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 26RS
You'll enjoy it as much as we do

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard Sue and family

Great site with likemined fellow Outbackers.

Steve


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome!

Merry Christmas!!


----------

